# Injuries & suspensions: October 2012



## tip74 (Oct 6, 2012)

Chelsea FC v Norwich City
Chelsea FC: Sturridge
Norwich City: Bassong, Pilkington (doubtful), Whittaker, Kane, Lappin

West Ham v Arsenal FC
West Ham: Carroll, O'Brien, Reid (all doubtful), Collison, Diarra
Arsenal FC: Diaby, Fabianski, Frimpong, Rosicky, Sagna, Szczesny, Wilshere, Mertesacker (doubtful)


----------



## Mark D (Oct 9, 2012)

That will not be a positive thing for the team !


----------



## tip74 (Oct 27, 2012)

Torquay Utd v Morecambe FC
Torquay Utd: Morris (8/1 m), Macklin (5/0 f)
Morecambe FC: Redshaw (12/5 f), Alessandra (10/1 f) (both doubtful), Ellison (12/3 m), Brodie (13/2 f), Threlfall (10/0 d), Carlton (2/0 f)

Leyton Orient v Coventry City
Leyton Orient: McSweeney (12/0 m), Odubajo (12/0 m), Rowlands (10/1 m), Allsop (12/0 g), Brunt (12/3 f), Chorley (14/1 d), Clarke (14/0 d), Smith (12/1 m) (all doubtful), Lisbie (9/1 f), Cuthbert (1/0 d), Jones (2/0 g), Butcher (0/0 g)
Coventry City: Cameron (5/0 d) (doubtful)


----------

